# Fanatic photography: How to capture the action in the stands



## Sirashley (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my latest Examiner.com article on how to photograph fans at sporting events. I gear my articles towards beginners and try to explain as much as I can with 400 words. I included links I found useful on Aperture, Shutter speed, and ISO. Hope you enjoy it


Fanatic photography: How to capture the action in the stands - Fort Lauderdale Sports Photography | Examiner.com


----------



## Sarmad (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked the article, short and to the point...
Great tips for shooting sports fans, especially I liked the suggestion for capturing both winning and losing team's fans!


----------

